# Does anyone lose the feeling in their feet whilst cycling?



## Sellyb (25 Apr 2012)

I did a sportive of only 19 miles back on 1/4, and I noticed my feet were dead all the way round, and I put it down to the cold, as it was cold, and my hands were cold too. I was wearing a pair of slip-on trainers at the time.
However, the other day when I went out, it was mild, I had fingerless gloves on, and my hands were fine. However, I was wearing a different pair of trainers to before, and yet again, I could not feel my feet, so much so, that I couldn't find the pedals. I do suffer from poor circulation in the cold of winter, but this seemed strange. Is this a common problem?
I had a cotton pair of socks on on both occasions. I would appreciate your views.


----------



## rusky (25 Apr 2012)

I have the same problem but I usually notice pins & needles & wiggle my toes to ease it.


----------



## Sellyb (25 Apr 2012)

Do you know what causes it? I was worried it was my shoes, but they are different pairs, It's horrid, as my feet slipped off the pedals as I pulled out onto a main road. I felt like a child learning to ride again!


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (25 Apr 2012)

Feet tend to swell and I wonder if your trainers are too tight, so the circulation is being cut off: try loosening the laces.


----------



## Sellyb (25 Apr 2012)

Thanks Jimmy, I will give that a go, anything is worth a try


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (25 Apr 2012)

It's why cycling shoes have ratchets/velcro closures: so they can be adjusted on the move.

Sounds a bit hair-raising, riding a bike with numb feet!


----------



## Sellyb (25 Apr 2012)

Yes, not good, at least I could feel the hands to steer, I suppose, thank you!


----------



## rusky (25 Apr 2012)

I have my shoes very loose, to the point where I can get them off & on without touching the laces.

I think it's having your feet effectively still for a long time.


----------



## Sellyb (25 Apr 2012)

You would think exercising like that, the circulation would be pumping through those feet. Maybe a nerve is being blocked, but strange how it's happened with 2 pairs of shoes.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (25 Apr 2012)

Yes, the circulation is pumping through your feet, which is why they eventually swell-up.

It isn't strange that it has happened with two pairs of shoes: it will happen with every pair of shoes you wear _if they are too tight_.


----------



## Sellyb (25 Apr 2012)

Thank you, yes, I will try it, I was just replying to the post above yours.


----------



## Alun (25 Apr 2012)

Are your trainers soles stiff enough? I can't pedal with soft soled shoes as I can feel the pedals through them.


----------



## Sellyb (25 Apr 2012)

They feel quite thick soles, I can't feel the pedals, but I wouldn't say they were stiff. Could the pedals be cutting off the circulation you are thinking?


----------



## wakou (26 Apr 2012)

Raynaud's syndrome? I have this, a real pain.


----------



## Sellyb (26 Apr 2012)

Oh dear, that doesn't sound nice, I hope not, and I hope it doesn't affect you enjoying your hobby.


----------



## Lard Armstrong (29 Apr 2012)

Happens to me if am over zealous with the closures on my Sidis. As per previous posts, your feet swell up after you warm up, so make sure you readjust your shoes.

Might be worth considering going clip less instead of trainers ?


----------



## Sellyb (29 Apr 2012)

Yes, I might well do that once I am more used to the bike. I loosened my trainers off quite a bit, which felt a bit better, but they still went a little numb. It's strange after wiggling my toes for a few seconds, they did get better.


----------



## rusky (30 Apr 2012)

Forgot to say in my previous post, I ride clipless!

Maybe it's a Sussex thing


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (30 Apr 2012)

Sellyb said:


> ...It's strange after wiggling my toes for a few seconds, they did get better.


If that's the case, your footwear is definitely too tight and cutting off the circulation: when you wiggle your toes you are restoring it.

It would be a good idea to look at getting some cycling specific footwear, or at least something with a stiffer sole.

As a rule of thumb, if you slide you foot all the way forward in the shoe, you should be able to get a finger in between your heel and the back of the shoe.


----------



## calibanzwei (30 Apr 2012)

I know the ventilation on my Shimano spd's is a bit much for this weather (MT23's), wet or dry. Mine were numb from the cold last week - getting in the bath my feet had a very distinct band across them from where the shoe mesh is and daaaaaaamn tingled when they were warming up!


----------



## rvw (30 Apr 2012)

Sellyb said:


> I do suffer from poor circulation in the cold of winter, but this seemed strange.


 


wakou said:


> Raynaud's syndrome? I have this, a real pain.


 
I have this too - worth checking with your doctor especially as you say your circulation is bad. Though unfortunately there's not a great deal you can do about it!  It's cause by small blood vessels going into spasm and cutting off circulation, and the pressure of feet on pedals - and hands on handlebars - brings it on for me.

It is worth looking at proper cycling shoes, and SPD clips if you can bear them: I find that being clipped in means my feet are more relaxed. Do also keep wiggling your toes - that really helps.


----------



## Sellyb (30 Apr 2012)

More great advice, thank you.


----------



## citybabe (5 May 2012)

Could it be from the saddle not set up properly? You could be trapping a nerve in the top of your leg. 
This is just a thought though. I have a friend who is suffering from the same situation and she has just bought herself a new pair of SPD mens shoes as they are a tad wider than womens but is still getting a dead foot. We're going to adjust her saddle slightly and see if it does help


----------



## Manonabike (5 May 2012)

citybabe said:


> Could it be from the saddle not set up properly? You could be trapping a nerve in the top of your leg.
> This is just a thought though. I have a friend who is suffering from the same situation and she has just bought herself a new pair of SPD mens shoes as they are a tad wider than womens but is still getting a dead foot. We're going to adjust her saddle slightly and see if it does help


 
I agree, the saddle position can be critical. A friend of mind had a similar problem, the numbness would start at his feet and by the time he did 30 miles or so half of his leg was also numbed. I can{t remember whether his saddle was too high or not but he did manage to improve the problem considerably by re-adjusting the saddle.

I would also suggest proper cycling shoes, even if you don't fit the cleats for now.


----------



## Sellyb (5 May 2012)

I have two bikes and have tried different positions with the saddles already, so I don't think it is that. I am still to try the cycling shoes and cleats, so will keep you all posted on how that goes when I feel brave enough to unclip on the new bike! Thanks again for being so helpful.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (5 May 2012)

i find getting out the saddle and sprinting helps me, it changes your foot position


----------



## marafi (5 May 2012)

Yes cos silly old me was wearing my house flip flops and i didn't realize till i was out cycling. lol Nasty scratches from the cold.


----------



## rvw (7 May 2012)

I was (forcibly) reminded this weekend that having cold feet triggers the Raynauds - ouch! And unfortunately, adding an extra pair of socks makes the pressure problem worse - a real catch 22.


----------



## Sellyb (7 May 2012)

Yes, my feet were soaked and completely numb yesterday. I think I need some overshoes too!


----------



## david k (7 May 2012)

Sellyb said:


> I did a sportive of only 19 miles back on 1/4, and I noticed my feet were dead all the way round, and I put it down to the cold, as it was cold, and my hands were cold too. I was wearing a pair of slip-on trainers at the time.
> However, the other day when I went out, it was mild, I had fingerless gloves on, and my hands were fine. However, I was wearing a different pair of trainers to before, and yet again, I could not feel my feet, so much so, that I couldn't find the pedals. I do suffer from poor circulation in the cold of winter, but this seemed strange. Is this a common problem?
> I had a cotton pair of socks on on both occasions. I would appreciate your views.


all the time in my left foot mainly. loosen the shoes as much as possible, get wide fitting shoes, take feet of of straps, all helps but i havnt been able to eliminate it yet


----------



## Sellyb (8 May 2012)

Wellm my first day in road shoes and clipless....guess what.....feet were still completely dead! Oh dear!


----------



## rusky (8 May 2012)

Yup, same as me! Did you try wiggling your toes at all?


----------



## Sellyb (8 May 2012)

I have found that did work before when you mentioned it, so I will try and remember it before it sets in too far, thank you! Just wish I knew why. At least I couldn't lose the pedals this time, that was horrid before!


----------



## rusky (8 May 2012)

I'm glad it's not just me with the problem!


----------



## Sellyb (8 May 2012)

rusky said:


> I'm glad it's not just me with the problem!


Do you reckon it is this whatsit syndrome? I hope not, I don't want to find my toe in the shoe when I take my shoes off!!


----------



## rusky (8 May 2012)

I don't think so. more likely to be lack of movement while cycling.


----------



## Den1966 (8 May 2012)

my feet used to go numb after 20/25 mls , i changed my shimano spd's to northwave spd sl , these are much wider than shimano's, numbness gone...or you could just stop for 5mins and walk about to get the feeling back..


----------



## rvw (9 May 2012)

Sellyb said:


> Do you reckon it is this whatsit syndrome? I hope not, I don't want to find my toe in the shoe when I take my shoes off!!


 
If you press a finger into the ball of your foot when the circulation is good, it goes white for a second and then the blood flows quickly back. With Raynauds (when the small blood vessels go into spasm and cut of circulation) it stays white for much longer, or simply goes a nasty bloodless white when it goes numb. (This is much easier for me to see as my fingers do it as well - less hassle than taking off shoes halfway round a trip when your feet are already frozen!) I'm not a medic, so I can't give guarantees, but if this is Raynauds, rather than just pressure/lack of movement affecting your circulation, it sounds fairly mild - if you lost feeling all the time, and in your hands too, you might want to check with a doctor!


----------



## fossyant (9 May 2012)

Double check your ball of your foot is directly over the middle of the axel. This can cause problems if not spot on - did for me.


----------



## Sellyb (9 May 2012)

OK, I will. That's great, thank you.


----------

